# Installing Gnome2 on FreeBSD 8.2



## griztown (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all,

Trying to install Gnome2 and hit a speed bump. At some menu I was given the option of instally py-numpy. This sounded intriguing so I said yes. This took me down a rabbit hole where I hit an error saying Atlas needed to be installed with STATICLIB or something like this. So I went to try and install Atlas on its own and hit another snag where now blas is giving me an error.


```
blas-1.0_6 you have chosen WITH_PROFILE, but have no installed the base profiling libraries.
```

Any ideas how I can escape this rabbit hole and get gnome2 installed? Is there a way to make install and auto accept all defaults?

Thanks!


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 16, 2012)

Check man ports(), especially section about make targets. `# make config-recursive` will go through all configuration options before compiling anything and `# make -DBATCH=yes` will compile everything without prompting at all, using saved configs for ports or defaults in case no config has been saved before.

Also some ports management tool like portmaster may help you.


----------



## griztown (Jan 17, 2012)

There are lots of confusing things here. First, how do I invoke the options? I tried 


```
make WITH_PROFILE=no install clean
```

but that gave me the same error that I've chosen WITH_PROFILE. If this isn't going to work, how do I find the base system profiling libraries? Is this a port or something more basic?


----------



## griztown (Jan 17, 2012)

I installed portmaster and updated my ports collection. But I'm still seeing the same error. How is it that I'm the only one who's seeing this error? Surely there is some way to get around this.


----------



## griztown (Jan 17, 2012)

I futzed around with this last night but could never get it to work. In desperation I decided to install KDE4 instead. Of course, that failed to for the same reason as it probably uses similar dependencies. 

I assume this error is due to some option I chose as I don't see anyone else having this problem. Is there any way to undo whatever option I chose? Somehow wipe out my configuration options? I've tried make clean but that didn't help.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

griztown said:
			
		

> I assume this error is due to some option I chose as I don't see anyone else having this problem. Is there any way to undo whatever option I chose? Somehow wipe out my configuration options? I've tried make clean but that didn't help.


`# make rmconfig` or
`# make rmconfig-recursive`.

See ports(7).


----------



## griztown (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks. That helped. Now I'm getting a different error.


```
GThread-ERROR **: file gthread-posix.c: line 141 (g_thread_impl_init): error 'Function not implemented'
 during 'pthread_getschedparam (pthread_self(), &policy, &sched)'
aborting...
```

Any thoughts? One thing I did at one point previous was create a soft link to pth. Could that have caused this?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2012)

griztown said:
			
		

> Thanks. That helped. Now I'm getting a different error.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Soft-linking as in faking the right library from the wrong one?  Yes, that could be a problem.  That should only ever be done as an emergency measure, and then immediately fixed afterwards.


----------



## griztown (Jan 18, 2012)

It was recommended on this site as a way to fix the problem. Any suggestions on how to get around this?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2012)

Remove the link, and install whatever port should be providing it.  Then rebuild the ports that depend on it.  ports-mgmt/portmaster can combine those two steps.  pkg_libchk(1) from sysutils/bsdadminscripts can be helpful.


----------



## griztown (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmmm. I can't read the first link for portmaster due to SOPA. I read the man page last night. It seemed the -e flag would remove a package and any packages that depend on it. Which flag do I use to reinstall them?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2012)

Install sysutils/pkg_libchk.
Remove the softlink (and any others that were created).
`# portmaster pth-port-that-was-softlinked another-port-that-was-softlinked`

portmaster will build all the ports named and automatically rebuild things that depend on them.

Sometimes it's difficult to figure out which port provides the libraries that are missing.  pkg_libchk(1) will list missing libraries.  On a system with them installed, you can run pkg_info -W /full/path/to/file.


----------



## griztown (Jan 19, 2012)

I decided to just reinstall FreeBSD. After doing that, I took a fresh cut of the ports tree using portsnap. Then used portmaster to install xorg. That worked without the pth error so hopefully I'm on the right track. Installing gnome2 now. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

